# Syrian hamster breeders in N. Ireland? Where to get a SH when there are no good breeders?



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi there, first time venturing into the small furries section so hello!

We would like to buy/adopt a Syrian hamster but we're in NI and there doesn't seem to be any breeders, let alone reputable ones so we're a little stuck. There are a couple online but they no longer breed or have moved to Poland!

Our only option seems to be Pets at Home/petshop but I'd rather avoid that because I'm led to believe breeding practices are less than ideal so would rather not support it.

Have tried animal rescues but round here they are predominantly cats and dogs with only one with small furries (but guineas and rabbits, no hamsters unfortunately).

Only thing I can think of is Pets at Home adoption / re home section....what do you think?

If anyone has any ideas where we can go to get a Syrian in NI that would be great. Thought I'd ask here in case you know of any lesser known NI breeders (even a good hobbyist) or small furry rescue because I'm at a bit of a loss.

Many thanks!


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Hmm. Adoption at Pets at Home is pretty much ruled out then.

Called in to our Pets at Home this afternoon. They are not permitted to tell me where their own hamsters come from and when I enquired about a Syrian in the adoption section he said their 'rescues' aren't rescues at all. Apparently they are last unsold hamster in a litter as he said people were reluctant to buy the lone hammy and tended to choose from a fuller cage so it was transferred over to the adoption section to increase its chances of being taken.

He said they rarely if ever get true rescues in. I think that's all very misleading unless he is as honest with all customers.

He also said there were handling issues with Syrians and he avoided them like the plague because they are biters. (!)

Asked at another pet shop and apparently they source from a local breeder and assured me they were not shipped in from England.

Not entirely sure what to do. Except stay away from [email protected]!!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

There used to be a Syrian and Dwarf breeder in Carryduff?


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Nettles said:


> There used to be a Syrian and Dwarf breeder in Carryduff?


Thank you!! I can't find a website for them but found a link to mail them via another site so hopefully they are still breeding and get back to me.

Cheers Nettles!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

No probs. I was supposed to follow my post up with some contact details for them but I couldn't find any online.. and then I forgot about it :Sorry


----------



## AceOfSpades113 (Dec 1, 2015)

100% Avoid Pet Shops, I know someone who's relative breeds hamsters for pet shops, and they don't make any attempt to hide how inbred they are, but on the otherside when never being paid over £1 for a Hamster... Its not exactly going to be living the life of luxury before arrival. I did know someone who used to breed them alongside rabbits, so will see if I can find their contacts again for you although this would have been a good six years ago! A bit of an odd one, but I know there are some shows held where people take guinea pigs/rabbits/hamsters and such, if you really wanted a well bred one you could go to one of those and find a breeder?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Many years ago I bought two pairs of winter white dwarfs from pets at home. Two females and two males (kept in separate cages of course) A few days later one of the females was frantically running on the wheel when out popped what looked like a wiggly blood covered peanut and she ate it. I rang [email protected] in a complete panic and they told me she must have already been pregnant when I bought her and just leave her alone to give birth in peace and they'd take any surviving babies off me.

Meanwhile, unbeknown to me, one of my "males" had also given birth which I only discovered when I was cleaning the cage out. I separated the real male from the cage immediately but it was too late. He'd already had his wicked way and had knocked her up just after she gave birth so another litter of wiggly peanuts arrived in that cage a few weeks later.

In the first cage, the non pregnant female also turned out to be male! I only realised this when a second litter of babies appeared in the nest. The male had also got the female pregnant immediately after she gave birth the second time so that poor female ended up having 3 litters one after another. I was so upset and angry at myself for not noticing the babies sooner and allowing her to get pregnant again.

I rang the hamster breeders in carryduff for advice as I literally had cages and hamsters everywhere. I had no idea who was male and who was female anymore, I didn't know how soon the babies could be separated from the mothers, how quickly the babies would start mating with each other etc etc etc.. They were so helpful and sympathetic. They gave me tons of advice and talked me through how to sex them properly and even offered to let me bring them all over to them and they would sex them for me if I was struggling before I took them to [email protected]

In the end, I had something like 22 hamsters and pets at home would only take 10 of them. A few of my friends and family took some to look after for me but I had to buy cages for them and the rest I kept myself.

I complained to pets at home head office and gave a list of expenses that had occurred from their error but they would only accept responsibility for the two hamsters which were already pregnant when I bought them. They said they cannot guarantee the sex of any of their livestock and it's a risk you have to take. They also completely ignored my point that they knowingly bought and then sold on inbred hamsters from me.

Surprisingly they all lived to quite a good age for dwarf hamsters and I did love them all to bits. I'd never, ever buy live animals from a pet shop again though!


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

AceOfSpades113 said:


> 100% Avoid Pet Shops, I know someone who's relative breeds hamsters for pet shops, and they don't make any attempt to hide how inbred they are, but on the otherside when never being paid over £1 for a Hamster... Its not exactly going to be living the life of luxury before arrival. I did know someone who used to breed them alongside rabbits, so will see if I can find their contacts again for you although this would have been a good six years ago! A bit of an odd one, but I know there are some shows held where people take guinea pigs/rabbits/hamsters and such, if you really wanted a well bred one you could go to one of those and find a breeder?


Thanks for that Ace.

Oh I'd love to go to a hamster show - I'll keep an eye out.



Nettles said:


> Many years ago I bought two pairs of winter white dwarfs from pets at home. Two females and two males (kept in separate cages of course) A few days later one of the females was frantically running on the wheel when out popped what looked like a wiggly blood covered peanut and she ate it. I rang [email protected] in a complete panic and they told me she must have already been pregnant when I bought her and just leave her alone to give birth in peace and they'd take any surviving babies off me.
> 
> Meanwhile, unbeknown to me, one of my "males" had also given birth which I only discovered when I was cleaning the cage out. I separated the real male from the cage immediately but it was too late. He'd already had his wicked way and had knocked her up just after she gave birth so another litter of wiggly peanuts arrived in that cage a few weeks later.
> 
> ...


Oh my!    I'm so nervous about getting our first hamster that sounds like a horror story to me. I bet I have nightmares about tiny bloody peanuts swarming our house. Like Arachnaphobia. :Wideyed

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Wee T said:


> Thanks for that Ace.
> 
> Oh I'd love to go to a hamster show - I'll keep an eye out.
> 
> ...


Awk you'll be grand with a Syrian hamster, they can't be kept in pairs so no chance of peanut invasions


----------



## Squigley (Feb 12, 2016)

This thread is well old now but or any hammy lovers in Ireland I've now started rescuing and breeding hamsters myself.. it's just hobby for now but after the new year I will be getting pedigree hamsters from England and establishing myself as a breeder of reliable healthy happy papered hammies as there is none left in Ireland!! I have rescue hams that need homes too!


----------



## Stephanie Shaw (Jul 15, 2017)

Squigley said:


> This thread is well old now but or any hammy lovers in Ireland I've now started rescuing and breeding hamsters myself.. it's just hobby for now but after the new year I will be getting pedigree hamsters from England and establishing myself as a breeder of reliable healthy happy papered hammies as there is none left in Ireland!! I have rescue hams that need homes too!


Do you still breed hamsters and do you breed the long haired hamsters? If you don't do you know any other breeders that could help me please.

Thanks


----------



## Stephanie Shaw (Jul 15, 2017)

Nettles said:


> There used to be a Syrian and Dwarf breeder in Carryduff?


Do you know if this breeder still about?


----------



## Stephanie Shaw (Jul 15, 2017)

Wee T said:


> Thank you!! I can't find a website for them but found a link to mail them via another site so hopefully they are still breeding and get back to me.
> 
> Cheers Nettles!


 Hi do you still have the breeders details?


----------



## Andrea88 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Stephanie just came across your ad. The girl in Carryduff no longer breeds hamsters I had contacted her quite a while ago. There is a guy in Kilkeel who used to run hamster shows here in NI has recently started breeding and showing hamsters again and acquired some stock from England. He breeds LH and SH. If you are still interested in a hammy let me know and I can put you in touch with him.


----------



## Sam+Tiff (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello, just came across this ad, my girlfriend adores her hamsters, and she is looking for another long haired one! If anyone could put my in touch with a breeder that would be amazing!


----------



## Andrea88 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there, yes there is a pedigree hamster breeder here now. Contact Pat on 07803 004890.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Squigley said:


> This thread is well old now but or any hammy lovers in Ireland I've now started rescuing and breeding hamsters myself.. it's just hobby for now but after the new year I will be getting pedigree hamsters from England and establishing myself as a breeder of reliable healthy happy papered hammies as there is none left in Ireland!! I have rescue hams that need homes too!


hi do you still breeed hammies [email protected] has went too far my last hamster died days ago only after 3 months from wet tail i belive. Anyways i really want to find a breeder but i can't find any. I will go anywhere in Ireland or Northern Ireland (where i live) to get a well bred hammie!!!


----------

